# Hi...



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

...I just thought I'd say hello now I've joined the forum. 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes, high cholesterol, stupidly high blood pressure, and a liver "abnormality"

It was a wake up call for me and I haven't ignored it. I'm just crossing my little fat fingers that I'm not too late to put things right. My doctor asked me to take fresh blood tests and I get the results tomorrow morning. 

I'm twice what my weight should be so I've got a lot of work to do. I bought a cross trainer and go on it every day. In 2 weeks I've changed my eating habits completely. No more butter, no more salt in, or on anything, no whitener in coffee, no biscuits sweets or crisps, no white bread, no white rice, only completely fat free milk, I'm eating much more fruit and veg, as much low GI food as possible, etc etc. That's all I can do until my doctor starts the ball rolling on referring me to specialists I suppose. (Please feel free to add advice and tips, I have no idea what I'm doing yet)

The stupid thing is, I have a 20 year old son who is as fit as a butchers dog and for a couple of years he's been telling me that I need to change my lifestyle. I agreed with him but I never really changed much. This has been a wake up call and I've been amazed by my own response. I've been putting on weight for 20 years because I have no will power, but overnight I've changed. My son needs me alive and I can't let him down.


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome.
You certainly seem motivated and the changes you are making are really worthwhile.
Do you have a meter and test strips as these are essential tools to see your response to foods.  You have to find out which foods work for you and we all have an individual response as to what we can and cannot eat.
Any questions then please ask.  We have all been where you are now.


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Cherrypie.

I asked my doctor if I should get a meter and she said "No, we dont really reccommend constantly checking your levels" I was surprised by that after everything I've read.


----------



## margie (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome Singlehoop.

If you haven't read it already you might find this link helpful.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

Many Drs don't recommend testing for type 2s. There is a belief that constantly checking can cause you to become obssessed. However, many people find testing a useful way to find out how what they eat affects your blood sugar. The key really should be whether you are going to use the results to try and improve things. Some type 2s test a lot when first diagnosed but then when they know what foods to avoid will restrict their testing for when they are doing something or eating something out of the ordinary. 

There are a couple of members whose Drs were against testing - but when the member demonstrated how they were using the results they relented and prescribed test strips.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome Singlehoop. 

You've made a dramatic start to changing your diet and activity levels. Only thing I's say is remember to have some fun, as well. Hopefully you enjoy using your cross trainer, but if you have pleasant local areas (and absence of abusive comments!) then walking or cycling outdoors can add to variety. Sometimes heading for a target can help eg health walks, geocaches, posts in permanent orienteering courses - obviously depends on you area.


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Margie

Thanks for the reply and really useful link. I think I would rather monitor myself at least in the short term so I'll speak to my doctor again.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Singlehoop


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Copepod

I know exactly what you mean about enjoying myself as well. I live in a small village in Solihull and there are some great walks...but I hate walking, so I'm happier to go on the cross trainer a few times a day. With my complete lifestyle u turn there is obviously a chance that I'll get bored and give up. But right now I dont even feel tempted by the rubbish I've eaten in the past. If I do in the future, I'll add a couple of "naughtier" things to my diet to avoid caving in completely. As my weight drops I will definitely get involved in more activities.


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Welcome to the forums Singlehoop



Thanks Mark. Much appreciated.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 14, 2011)

Singlehoop said:


> Hi Copepod
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about enjoying myself as well. I live in a small village in Solihull and there are some great walks...but I hate walking, so I'm happier to go on the cross trainer a few times a day. With my complete lifestyle u turn there is obviously a chance that I'll get bored and give up. But right now I dont even feel tempted by the rubbish I've eaten in the past. If I do in the future, I'll add a couple of "naughtier" things to my diet to avoid caving in completely. As my weight drops I will definitely get involved in more activities.



Shame you don't like walking, as Tudor Grange, Malvern, Bruton, Shirley & Elmdon parks in particular are all excellent. Plus good swimming pool & sports centre at Tudor Grange. Cycle ways are improving, so that's an additional opportunity, perhaps for the spring. But that's all for the future - for now, cross training sounds ideal.  Dancing is another way that lots of people enjoy socialable exercise.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and well done for changing things so fundamentally. Like you, I changed over night (plus a few more tweaks later), upping my exercise levels, cutting out an awful lot of saturated fat from the diet and reducing the portions to more reasonable levels.

I have also used a combination of regular daily walks and a rowing machine to achieve my weight loss (down from 18st 7lbs at diagnosis to my current 13st 10lbs). This has resulted in me no longer needing any medication to control my blood sugar levels and I feel sooooo much better!

Good luck with everything and keep it up!!

Andy


----------



## Klocky (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome Singlehoop,

Sounds like you're doing the right things already, here's hoping the GP will prescribe the testing kit for you.  If not and you can afford it, I would definitely get your own, you can get a free meter from somewhere, cant remember where but somebody will tell you, unfortunately the test strips cost circa ?25 for 50, but hopefully your GP will be reasonable and prescribe them for you, if only for a limited time.


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, either you've swallowed a sat nav or you live in Solihull Copecod. I live in Dickens Heath right next to the canal so there is a lovely walk on the doorstep. I may give it a go actually. It helps me that the temperature is dropping.


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

5 stone Andy? That's impressive. My goal is to lose as much as possible by the time my son graduates in July next year. 5 stone would do just fine.


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Klocky, I'm going to ask her tomorrow. ?25 for 50???? What are they made of, gold leaf?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 14, 2011)

Singlehoop said:


> Wow, either you've swallowed a sat nav or you live in Solihull Copecod. I live in Dickens Heath right next to the canal so there is a lovely walk on the doorstep. I may give it a go actually. It helps me that the temperature is dropping.



I find a little company helps. Do you have a dog? Ours died last year but I've recently taken to borrowing one off an elderly neighbour. She's great company and keeps me so amused I end up staying longer than I would have on my own.


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Alison. Our dog died last year as well, although he was 17 years old so he wouldn't have been much good for a long brisk walk. I would love to get another one but since he died I've split from my wife and moved to a rented apartment where the owners don't allow dogs. I think I'll go out early in the morning and see how I get on.


----------



## slipper (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi singlehoop, warm welcome to the forum. You have started out really well and well done on that. 

As the guys have said, testing before and after a meal is very helpful for you to find out what affects you in terms of raising you blood sugar.  Carbohydrates are the culprits and I found initially that any white bread, rice or pasta etc was definitely a no no. Test strips are expensive, but I buy some myself as it is so beneficial in the early stages.  

Mornings were worse and even wholemeal bread was a problem. The guys on here suggested having some protein with it, eg an egg etc and that worked for me.

Having lost 2 stone, I find now I am a bit more tolerant of some food than I was, so its all positive and makes the effort worthwhile.

Best of all, stay on here, you will get so much help and support if and when you need it.  Good luck


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Slipper

I'll definitely stay on here, it seems to be a one stop shop for all the info I need. I did think it would be useful to have a monitor and you and others have confirmed that. 

I thought it was too good to be true that I'd found a wholemeal loaf that I liked and was actualy okay to eat. I'll have to rethink that one if it proves to be bad for me.

I can't wait to come on here and say I've lost a couple of stone. Thanks for your support and words of encouragement.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 14, 2011)

Singlehoop said:


> 5 stone Andy? That's impressive. My goal is to lose as much as possible by the time my son graduates in July next year. 5 stone would do just fine.



It's taken me since October 2009 (including a few down, up and then down agains!). But with a goal like your son's graduation, I'll bet you'll be mostly there by then (I say as a challenge to you!) 

Andy


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi there hoop and a warm welcome to the forum from me


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Steff said:


> Hi there hoop and a warm welcome to the forum from me



Hi Steff

Thanks for taking the time to welcome me.

Simon


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Teapot. Love the username, shall I put the kettle on


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 14, 2011)

Singlehoop said:


> ...I just thought I'd say hello now I've joined the forum. 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes, high cholesterol, stupidly high blood pressure, and a liver "abnormality"
> 
> It was a wake up call for me and I haven't ignored it. I'm just crossing my little fat fingers that I'm not too late to put things right. My doctor asked me to take fresh blood tests and I get the results tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...



Hi there, we sound so similiar; I was diagnosed with D because of fatty liver and I am determined to be around for my 18 year old son - need to keep him on the straight and narrow. Well done on all the changes you have so far made; it sounds as though you are on the right track....and you will definately see improvements along the way xx


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi there, we sound so similiar; I was diagnosed with D because of fatty liver and I am determined to be around for my 18 year old son - need to keep him on the straight and narrow. Well done on all the changes you have so far made; it sounds as though you are on the right track....and you will definately see improvements along the way xx



Hi Newtothis

Yes we do sound like we're in the same boat. I've turned my lifestyle on it's head in the last 2 weeks but I had already made improvements to my diet over the last 6 months. The ONLY way I could do it was by asking myself a question whenever I picked up some crisps, or biscuits, or chocolate etc....  The question was "Do i care more about this chocolate than I care about my son?" After that I would have felt too guilty to eat it and I didn't. The guilt trip really helped me cut down. And now the Diabetes has made me go even further by completely changing my diet and starting to exercise for the first time in 20 years. I'm only 2 weeks into it but reading the stories on here has focused my mind even more.


----------



## am64 (Nov 14, 2011)

a warm welcome from me tooo ...


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 14, 2011)

Singlehoop said:


> ...I just thought I'd say hello now I've joined the forum. 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes, high cholesterol, stupidly high blood pressure, and a liver "abnormality"
> 
> It was a wake up call for me and I haven't ignored it. I'm just crossing my little fat fingers that I'm not too late to put things right. My doctor asked me to take fresh blood tests and I get the results tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...



welcome to the forum, and thank you for posting such a honest account of your lifestyle.  I wish you well and I'm sure your son will be very proud of the way you are dealing with this. You are definately going in the right direction.  best wishes Sheena  ps good luck with the blood test results tomorrow.


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

am64 said:


> a warm welcome from me tooo ...



Thanks for the welcome am64


----------



## am64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Singlehoop said:


> Thanks for the welcome am64



you 're welcome ..its very tough when you first get dx you will go through ups and downs but the forum will be here for you ...have you checked out the weight loss group ?


----------



## Singlehoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> welcome to the forum, and thank you for posting such a honest account of your lifestyle.  I wish you well and I'm sure your son will be very proud of the way you are dealing with this. You are definately going in the right direction.  best wishes Sheena  ps good luck with the blood test results tomorrow.



Thanks Catwoman. It means a lot getting so much backing. (Loving the usernames on here by the way)


----------

